# New forum -Hog hunting ???



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I know , I know .......

I had a member ask me if we could add a new sub-forum. I said would mention to other Mods and see what you say ?

Pig-Hog hunting

We have new and old members ask about it in a number of forums. The main thread is 80 pages long. Is a lot of info. and questions get lost and duplicated.

I think we are just going to get more and more pigs here in Michigan. Thus more threads/interest about them.

What you think ???


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Where is the thread that you speak of?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

General Hunting:

Updated Feral Swine--- OK, it is only 79 pages...


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194817


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

That thread may be the longest running thread in MS and it has rarely, if ever, needed any moderation. Kristie has done a fine job of answering questions in there, as in other threads. I think she would make a great moderator for us whether or not there is a Ferral Hog Forum or not.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> That thread may be the longest running thread in MS and it has rarely, if ever, needed any moderation. Kristie has done a fine job of answering questions in there, as in other threads. I think she would make a great moderator for us whether or not there is a Ferral Hog Forum or not.


I agree, but she may not be able to keep discussions that are held here private.


----------

